# Nook Color



## Ronald

I had the chance to play with the Nook Color the other day and I have to say I think for a lot of applications they have a winner.
PDF's, magazines, and a full browser with wireless N.
It fits in a jacket pocket and doesn't seem to have as bad of glare as the I-Pad.
The only downside to the unit is that it is strictly wi-fi, has a fairly short battery life, and a crippled older version of the Android operating system.
My conclusion is that for the present my Kindle 3 is still the best e-reader for books, but Amazon is going to have to stay alert if it is going to maintain a dominance in the e-reader market.
Ron


----------



## RiddleMeThis

My uncle is getting a Nook Color, but to use as a basic tablet, not an ereader.


----------



## amafan

I reserved a ColorNook at my local B&N store a couple of weeks ago and was surprised when I got the call on Friday night to come in and pick it up. I did Saturday morning as i was still unsure of it and was really intending to buy an iPad when they update it next year. 

I got to the store and was absorbed by the demo display they had at the front of the store. I picked it up (heavier than I expected) and started cruising around the interface. I started the introductory video and was astounded at the display. Simply beautiful, but not perfect (I could see the lighting fixtures reflected in the screen). Leafing through the magazine demos they had was terrific. The childrens books wil appeal to parents of small children for sure. I was impressed enough to go claim my ColorNook and take it home.

The reading experience is OK. I'm still not sure if this will be my platform of choice for normal reading. The screen is good and the contrast excellent, but I do prefer the e-ink for extended reading. 

After getting it home and tinkering around with it (Trying to decided whether to keep it) I added some music and personal docs (.doc, .pdf, .xls fliles) and this began the joy cycle as they all rendered beautifully and looked fantastic. They were scrollable and zoomable and just wonderful. I next loaded some pictures and videos and they worked as well. (Note: I was having some trouble with the videos until I did a full reset of the device. After that no problem.) Next I fired up Pandora and downloaded a sample of Bush's book and next thing I know it was an hour later and I knew that the NookColor was staying with me.

It wasn't all peaches and cream. The battery life is close to what they say it is, so it needs a good charging every day, but it will last most of the day even with doing a range of activities, web surfing, reading, downloading, game playing etc. I have no doubt that the battery will last a whole day with wi-fi off and while reading only.

The Android browser isn't bad but the combination of the touchscreen and sometimes small type made picking links a problem. Magnify the page before selecting links is what I recommend. It also lagged a bit when scrolling. The screen is big enough to render entire pages. 

The interface can use some cleaning up. The home page is OK, but you can't transfer pics, personal docs, or sideloaded books to it. It will only show content you've downloaded from the B&N store (very annoying, Why B&N, why?). They do show up in the Library however. Also, for some unknown reason you can't delete anything directly via the Nook interface. You are forced to connect the ColorNook to the computer and delete it that way. On the positive side, Calibre works beautifully with the CN and content can easily be managed that way.

So now I'm awaiting the firmware update and App Store from B&N that's supposed to be coming next year. I'm sure it will extend the value on my purchase and who knows it just may become my favorite reader.


----------



## Selcien

amafan said:


> (Note: I was having some trouble with the videos until I did a full reset of the device. After that no problem.)


Glad to see that there might be a simple solution if there's a problem with video playback, everything I've seen prior to now talked about using some program to reformat the video to use a certain setting for audio...

Anyway, everything that I've read has made me even more anxious to get my hands on my Nook Color, thankfully I won't have to wait for Christmas for it as I get to have it as soon as it arrives, which will hopefully be early next week (scheduled to ship this Friday).


----------



## Cardinal

I checked out the Nook Color, and I'm passing on this unit.  I'm not sure if reading on LCD screens will bother me or not, but the resolution is not high enough for me to want to try it.  It is higher than the iPad, but not as high as the iPhone 4 resolution.  Also, I need 3G to read my digital magazine away from home, a major reason for me to buy a device like this.


----------



## NeroAZ

I stopped by my local BN tonight (its less than a mile away, and i was next door anyway) I played with the nook color and was really impressed with the color screen, and the responsiveness compared to the older nook.  It seems like a nice device.  However $250 for a wifi only device with an 8 hour battery life? 

I love my Kindle 3 for reading, and my iphone 4 for everything else.  MAYBE next year when the new iPad comes out i'll bite.


----------



## Selcien

amafan said:


> It wasn't all peaches and cream. The battery life is close to what they say it is, so it needs a good charging every day, but it will last most of the day even with doing a range of activities, web surfing, reading, downloading, game playing etc. I have no doubt that the battery will last a whole day with wi-fi off and while reading only.


For this past work week there was only one day that the battery life was too short for me, that was Monday, I could have used another half an hour. On Tuesday I kept track of the battery. From six am to four pm there was twenty five minutes using the web browser, about the same amount reading, the rest was sleeping. It used twenty percent of the battery. If I turn the device off after using the browser in the morning and turn it off after reading on my lunch break, battery usage is cut down ten percent (of the total battery charge, half as much as previously used). I'd be very surprised if I ever run out of juice on a work day again.

The weekend though, that is going to be a problem. Last weekend, which was a four day weekend for me, there wasn't a single day that I didn't have to charge it twice, which is a problem since the touch screen on my nook color gets all spastic when it's charging.

I'm just starting a five day weekend (using my last three vacation days), with any luck I'll find a good way to manage the battery.



NeroAZ said:


> However $250 for a wifi only device with an 8 hour battery life?


As opposed to the $500 and up that is being asked for similar devices that have 3G, not even taking into account the added cost of the data plans?

It won't fit everybody's needs but for my needs the $250 for the nook color is far preferable to the $600 for the Galaxy Tab.


----------



## Will Write for Gruel

NeroAZ said:


> I stopped by my local BN tonight (its less than a mile away, and i was next door anyway) I played with the nook color and was really impressed with the color screen, and the responsiveness compared to the older nook. It seems like a nice device. However $250 for a wifi only device with an 8 hour battery life?
> 
> I love my Kindle 3 for reading, and my iphone 4 for everything else. MAYBE next year when the new iPad comes out i'll bite.


It depends on what you want and how you look at the Nook color. If you want something that is mostly going to be a reading device and you read in places where there's always adequate light, the Kindle is more than adequate. It's better in some ways -- better battery life, a little lighter, e-ink, and cheaper. I will say that once you get used to a touch interface, using buttons are a bit of a drag.

If you want a reader than can double as a tablet, than the Nook color is about the least expensive option you can get. It has some advantages over the iPad -- it's lighter and easier to hold in one hand and it's much cheaper.

If you want a robust tablet that can double as a reader, then you have the iPad or one of a host of other devices coming out. My biggest issue with the iPad is weight. It's too heavy. You either need to use two hands, and even then it can feel heavy after awhile, or prop it up on your legs or something else.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

I just checked it out. Too heavy. Nearly a pound. Not desirable for me.


----------



## s0nicfreak

There are android tablets that cost $100... why spend $250 for a tablet that does less?


----------



## Selcien

s0nicfreak said:


> There are android tablets that cost $100... why spend $250 for a tablet that does less?


Would you care to be more specific? 'Cause I seriously doubt that you could possibly recommend anything that would make me regret the nook color.


----------



## luvshihtzu

Be sure to read the information over on CNet before buying any of those $100 tablets. They have a lot of gripes about what you are getting for your $100.

Here is a video on the Wallgreen Tab. - Maylong M 150 Android Tablet.

http://cnettv.cnet.com/maylong-m-150-android-tablet/9742-1_53-50096871.html?tag=api&tag=nl.e758

Do a search for $100 Tablets


----------



## s0nicfreak

Selcien said:


> Would you care to be more specific? 'Cause I seriously doubt that you could possibly recommend anything that would make me regret the nook color.


Well I got my daughter an Eken M001 for Christmas, and it can read Kindle and Nook books via Kindle for Android and Nook for Android, as well as do everything any regular Android device can do rather than being a bit limited as the Nook color is.

I'm not trying to make you regret anything, I'm just honestly curious why people are spending more for something that does less.


----------



## Selcien

s0nicfreak said:


> Well I got my daughter an Eken M001 for Christmas, and it can read Kindle and Nook books via Kindle for Android and Nook for Android, as well as do everything any regular Android device can do rather than being a bit limited as the Nook color is.
> 
> I'm not trying to make you regret anything, I'm just honestly curious why people are spending more for something that does less.


"Regular android device" is a bit deceptive, if you mean having access to the android market then you'll need a device with 3G/4G, and I think the device also has to have a GPS, which is why you'll notice so many of the cheap android tablets having their own app store. So if you go with a wifi tablet you'll either to need to pick one because of it's store or root it.

Also, all of the cheap tablets I've seen use a resistive touch screen, I wanted to try a capacitive touch screen, and after having used the nook color I can say that I am very happy that I did.

I wanted a tablet because of the netflix app but I didn't want that app enough to buy something just for it. I wanted the nook color as a backlit eReader as I had some experience with their PC app, and knew that they were highly likely to have the options that I wanted, and they do. I also like their sales pitch, a reading centric tablet as opposed to a tablet that also happens to have some apps for reading.

I didn't expect to like the web browser but I do. I didn't expect to use it for music but it's quite handy, in fact, I bought an album yesterday to listen to while using the nook color. I didn't expect to like the magazines on it but I do. And I like it for reading (I should point out that all of the eBooks I have are DRM free.)

The only thing that I'm unhappy about is the quality of the videos that I've put on it, but I've yet to put any effort into it (there's some advice on the mobileread forums that I'll be trying.)

The software can use some polishing up but I'm confident that B&N is already working on it. And I certainly wouldn't object to having some comic apps but I think it's a given considering that they are reading centric apps, and would compliment their magazines nicely.

Basically, I wanted an eReader+, if I wanted a tablet with crazy amounts of apps I'd still be looking.

EDIT:

I've taken a look at the user reviews on Amazon for the Eken M001 and it's a device that I would steer clear from as it seems best left to people who are going to hack it or to use the hacks that other people have made. Doesn't look to be a good "out of the box" tablet.

I don't know how much research you've done or whether you've used it, whether you can get it up to speed, just be careful 'cause there is likely to be a very good reason for it being so cheap.


----------



## Rubyw59

There are huge differences between the $100 android tablets and Nook Color. When compared side by side, the difference is extremely noticeable. The display screen of Nook Color is the best in its class. It is better than the iPad and can only be rivaled by the Samsung Galaxy Tablet which is priced at $599.

Specification for Cheap $100 to $150 android tablets such as Maylong, Velocity Cruz and Pandigital are:
Resistive screen with 800 x 600 resolution. 
Processor: 400 - 600 MHz
Ram Memory: 256 MB
Memory: ~ ~2GB
Battery: 2000 mAH (last 4 hours)

Specification for Nook Color $250 :
Capacitive display screen with 1024 x 800 resolution with great viewing angle. 
Processor: 800 MHz 
Ram Memory: 512 MB
Memory: ~ 8GB
Battery: 4000 mAH (last 8 hours)

The most noticeable difference is the screen and UI. It is high resolution and is multi-touch which allows pinch and zoom in a lot of applications. I suggest people compare the $100 tablets with the nook color physically  side by side. You get what you paid for.


----------



## Rubyw59

NeroAZ said:


> However $250 for a wifi only device with an 8 hour battery life?
> 
> I love my Kindle 3 for reading, and my iphone 4 for everything else. MAYBE next year when the new iPad comes out i'll bite.


Well, iPad is $499 for a wifi only device with 10 hour battery life  It doesn't even have expandable memory. The rumor is the new iPad coming out the 1st quarter of 2011 will be the same as the 1st gen with the addition of USB port and camera. It is of course just a rumor but it seems to fit the past business model of Apple. The 1st gen withholds a lot of the functionalities. Next gen adds some memories and features but still priced the same. There will be a lot of worthy iPad competitors emerging in the market, According to Wall Street, iPad sales has been below expectations and will be losing market shares steadily to the competition.


----------



## Selcien

Rubyw59,

Where did you get your specs from?

I ask because all I've seen regarding battery is stuff like "Read for up to 8 hours***** without recharging with wireless off." for the nook color, and "Li-Ion battery - up to 10+ hours of life, 24+ standby" for the Cruz Reader and Cruz Tablet, nothing mentioning what battery they used. And I've seen nothing at all about what the processors are (except for the Samsung Galaxy Tab, just looked at their website and they have everything laid out plainly).

I don't expect to be wanting another tablet but it wouldn't hurt to know where to look just in case.


----------



## s0nicfreak

Selcien said:


> "Regular android device" is a bit deceptive, if you mean having access to the android market then you'll need a device with 3G/4G, and I think the device also has to have a GPS, which is why you'll notice so many of the cheap android tablets having their own app store. So if you go with a wifi tablet you'll either to need to pick one because of it's store or root it.
> 
> I've taken a look at the user reviews on Amazon for the Eken M001 and it's a device that I would steer clear from as it seems best left to people who are going to hack it or to use the hacks that other people have made. Doesn't look to be a good "out of the box" tablet.
> 
> I don't know how much research you've done or whether you've used it, whether you can get it up to speed, just be careful 'cause there is likely to be a very good reason for it being so cheap.


Well it needed to be updated, and while it does not have access to the app store it is simple to download the apps elsewhere. There is no need to root or hack it. I got it as an ereader, and it also does all the other things you said you enjoy, so I'm still not seeing a reason to pay an additional $150...


----------



## Selcien

s0nicfreak said:


> Well it needed to be updated, and while it does not have access to the app store it is simple to download the apps elsewhere. There is no need to root or hack it. I got it as an ereader, and it also does all the other things you said you enjoy, so I'm still not seeing a reason to pay an additional $150...


That wasn't a very good post of mine, lots of words saying very little.

It was mostly hardware. Higher resolution capacitive touch screen, a good amount of on board memory (albeit only 5GB are useable), the best form factor I've seen in a tablet, and trust that B&N would polish it's software.

The one thing that I had overlooked until now is battery life, I never realized that there was such a big difference between what the nook color has and what the other cheap tablets have. The Eken M001 seems to top out at four hours, that's doing nothing more intensive than reading and with wifi turned off.

I'm running the music app while using the web browser and will easily go beyond that (I haven't timed internet usage but it's pretty darn close to the advertised eight hours, not sure how much extra the music app will use, but this usage would kill the battery in the Eken M001 extremely quickly.)

I charge my nook color once a day during work days (when I go to bed), twice on non work days (one recharge to use it again and the charge when going to bed). The amount of times I'd have to charge the Eken M001 would easily be twice that.


----------



## Trilby

A friend of mine talked with me about my Kindle, as she was planning on buying an ereader for her son for Christmas. Well I saw her today and she told me she went with the Nook....the man at the store talked her into it, although he was rather misinformed about what it could and could not do. Anyway, she can not figure out how to download books to the Nook! I gave her some websites for Free books and I gave her what information I could give. 
Is it vastly different from a Kindle to download books on a Nook?


----------



## love2read

Two of the things I like better on the Kindle is how easy it is to add books and then find them on device and how easy it is to remove them from the device if you don't want them anymore. Both of these things are more complicated on the Nook. I have a Nook color and am still wondering why BN didn't make it easier to remove samples and library books.

The Kindle also keeps all your books together so you can easily find everything. On the Nook all your BN books are kept completely separate from any other thing added on the device so I always have extra steps to find books in other folders. I don't have the choice of adding library books onto my home screen, only BN books.


----------



## artsandhistoryfan

love2read said:


> ...
> The Kindle also keeps all your books together so you can easily find everything. On the Nook all your BN books are kept completely separate from any other thing added on the device so I always have extra steps to find books in other folders. I don't have the choice of adding library books onto my home screen, only BN books.


I inadvertently gave a report on my NookColor after reading that someone
hoped for an Amazon tablet because he wants Nat'l Geo on it, which is
just spectacular on the NookColor. That report is in the Kindle device area so
I won't repeat it here. Maybe they'll move it but it was in response to 
any rumors re a Kindle tablet and some posts about color LCD screens.

But I should add that non-B&N books not only do not show up on the Home
Screen they do not stay in the 'Shelves' (Collections) you put them in.

They are treated as orphans, but they tend to display beautifully,
and as someone pointed out you can see them in the 'Library' area.

Amazon needs to get on the ball with a high-resolution display
tablet (of the same size) as the NC is sometimes like an appendage
in my case even if I use the Kindle only, for 90% of my books.

But, I have not been reading as many books, sorry to say, and
I need to get back to my K3 which I still find wonderfully light
and beautifully clear to read on in the daytime.

I do think the NC is less intuitive to use and one would have to 
spend more time with parents if gifting them one.


----------



## parakeetgirl

I got my Nook Color today. I also own a K3 which I love. The Nook Color is a nice machine. If you root it, it becomes incredible. I'm not sure if I'll do that yet though. 

I have to say B&N did a great job with this. I'm not giving up my Kindle though- it's my primary ereader.


----------



## Shastastan

I just left B-N's website and was watching the videos re NC features.  I think that it's just great to share books with smaller kids.  At first I was regretting my grand kids K3's for Christmas, but then remember that I got them for reading as opposed to looking at pictures.  They are both avid readers and have no problem with books that don't have pictures.  We want them to read as much as possible since we know what a great advantage it was to their parents (our kids).

I have been reading and posting on the thread about Kindle Color.  The NC seems to address a lot of concerns and needs of the posters on that thread including myself.  I am considering getting one in the future if they can get a better battery life since I don't plug my K2 in very often to recharge.  Actually, I think that Amazon is being smart in not rushing another device on the market right now.  Amazon can afford to wait for better devices after the kinks are ironed out.  Then it can trade on its name and enter the tablet market with a top quality device. IMO.


----------



## pidgeon92

I finally stopped at B&N today and had a look at the Nook Color on display. The first thing -  and pretty much only thing - that I noticed and didn't like was the weight. It's heavy. Beyond that, the screen was sharp, the controls were snappy and intuitive, and the text looked great. If I didn't have an iPad, I would probably have picked one up.


----------



## Tatiana

My daughter "said" she wanted an eReader to download library books and read on the train on the way to and from work.  We got her a Nook for Christmas.  Two days after Christmas she returned the Nook and bought a Nook Color.  It seems she wanted a tablet (she couldn't afford an iPad, I guess) that she also could read books on if she felt like it.  She's happy now and has only one book which she bought (because the wait was too long for the eBooks from the library) on the device but she goes to Borders every lunch hour and surfs the web and plays on it. 

She did say it was very difficult to set up, weighs a ton and has a short battery life.   

ETA:  DD brought her new Color Nook over to our store today to show us and ended up apologizing because the ceiling lights were reflecting off the screen making it unreadable.  She admitted that there "might" be a problem with the bright sunlight.  She'll find out on her cruise in the Caribbean next month.    Other than the screen issues she was thrilled because she can access so much on the web so easily.  She still has only one book on it.  Clearly, a good eReading device was not the priority for her.


----------



## NeroAZ

Even though the battery life was a concern for me, I'm an impulse buyer.  I was at a B&N and playing with the nook color and decided to get one.  

I have been loving this device ever since (bought it Feb 6, 2011)  surprisingly the "nook specialist" who sold it to me at B&N noble gave me some handouts with it, one with detailed instructions on how to set it up and a handwritten page with a bunch of sites to get free ebooks, as well as alternative places to purchase books besides B&N.

magazines look really nice, I've tried several 14 days freebies and will probably even keep a few. books are easy to read, I like being able to share reading progress on facebook and such, and its just overall a nice device.

It does have a glare in direct sunlight, but is awesome at night or indoors, it is kind of heavy to hold, but not unbearable, and the battery could be better, But I find I can go 2 days with wifi off just reading, so its sufficient.  My poor Kindle has been rather lonely lately, I've only used it twice since purchasing the Nook Color.

Overall i'm pleased with my purchase.


----------



## luvmykindle3

I got a nook color thru my school, and I have to say, it is pretty nice. I did not think I would like it but I actually do. I think its great for magazines and children's books. We are using it for our reading classes. I will report back on how the kids like it for reading......


----------



## Shastastan

Are they getting those gel covers for protection?  I can see the kids dropping them.  I've dropped my k2 a couple of times.  We didn't get the gel covers for the k3's we gave our grand kids (ages 7 and 10), but we did get zippered covers for them.  So far, so good....


----------



## Digital Tempest

I bought a Nook Color because the screen on my Kindle 2 cracked.   I had an original Nook, too, but gave it away to a teenager that was looking for a eReader because I couldn't justify having two. I'd had my Kindle longer than my Nook, so I had more invested in it than the Nook, even though I loved both eReaders. 

I'd been thinking about getting a tablet. But I wouldn't buy the orignial iPad (or Android tablets that followed) because I knew the main reason I'd chose it over a traditional e-ink eReader would be to read color comics. Then, I learned that I could root a Nook Color either internally or through an SD method. (I do SD because I do occasionally like to run the stock ROM. Love it. Now, I have the best of both worlds. I can read my Kindle and Nook books on the device as well as comics. I have tablet abilities as well to do other stuff that I'd been previously doing on my Android phone. The battery life isn't as long on the device, but still much longer than my phone's with heavy usage. I'm glad that I went this route.


----------



## gadgetgirl003

Digital Tempest said:


> I bought a Nook Color because the screen on my Kindle 2 cracked.  Then, I learned that I could root a Nook Color either internally or through an SD method. (I do SD because I do occasionally like to run the stock ROM. Love it. Now, I have the best of both worlds. I can read my Kindle and Nook books on the device as well as comics. I have tablet abilities as well to do other stuff that I'd been previously doing on my Android phone. The battery life isn't as long on the device, but still much longer than my phone's with heavy usage. I'm glad that I went this route.


I am so sorry to hear about your cracked K2. My K2US is my primary e-reader, but I also have the Sony 350, Nook Color and iPad. Like you, I rooted my NookColor using the SD card method because also like you, sometimes I enjoy using Barnes & Noble's stock rom. I agree that it is a best of both worlds scenario.


----------



## Brodys Mom

I love my NookColor. It's great for magazines.


----------



## luvmykindle3

I have tried out the Nook Color. I use them in my reading class with my middle school students. They love to read on it. I have used it too, and I really like it. I have my own Kindle, and the Nook 3g. The Nook Color is great. I think the kids just like reading from an electronic device rather than a book. The battery does not last as long as the Kindle, but we can use it for about 3-4 days before having to charge them.

I think its really just a matter of preference. All of them are great devices. If you get a Nook Color, you will probably enjoy it.


----------



## Patricia

Can you get the kindle app on the nook color??


----------



## KingAl

Patricia said:


> Can you get the kindle app on the nook color??


You have to root it to be able to install the Kindle app.


----------



## meljackson

I wish I could figure out how to root mine. I can't seem to make sense of the instructions. Everyone says it's easy so I must be really dense lol. All I want is the kindle app. 

Melissa


----------



## gadgetgirl003

meljackson said:


> I wish I could figure out how to root mine. I can't seem to make sense of the instructions. Everyone says it's easy so I must be really dense lol. All I want is the kindle app.
> 
> Melissa


Buy yourself a micro sd card then watch this youtube video and follow the step by step directions exactly. This will give you root on your micro sd card, but you will still have the regular NookColor operating system on the internal drive of your Nook Color.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P4nenR-mNo0


----------



## meljackson

gadgetgirl003 said:


> Buy yourself a micro sd card then watch this youtube video and follow the step by step directions exactly. This will give you root on your micro sd card, but you will still have the regular NookColor operating system on the internal drive of your Nook Color.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P4nenR-mNo0


That's one of my problems. I'm very hard of hearing and I can't make sense of the videos lol. Thanks though. Maybe I can get someone to do it for me. So far no one wants to mess with my NC. Afraid of me I think.
Melissa


----------



## lpking

meljackson said:


> That's one of my problems. I'm very hard of hearing and I can't make sense of the videos lol. Thanks though. Maybe I can get someone to do it for me. So far no one wants to mess with my NC. Afraid of me I think.
> Melissa


I have the same problem with those videos, Melissa. I sympathize.


----------



## gadgetgirl003

I am really sorry. I know that there are people who sell the micro sd cards on ebay so I guess if you wanted to buy one from there you could do that. I just hate to see you have to spend the kind of money they are asking for those cards.


----------



## luvmykindle3

Shastastan said:


> Are they getting those gel covers for protection? I can see the kids dropping them. I've dropped my k2 a couple of times. We didn't get the gel covers for the k3's we gave our grand kids (ages 7 and 10), but we did get zippered covers for them. So far, so good....


No, we did not get the gel covers. Actually we got the vinyl covers and a leather cover. We wanted to have different colors so they would be easier to identify. The covers provide great protection. We are testing with 5 right now, I use them in small groups. My classroom also has carpet, so that helps. We also have Mac Laptops, so that carpet is a plus, because they do drop things. So far, so good with the drops. These are middle school kids, but they are accident prone.

As for reading on the Nook Color, they love it. They remind me every day who used them last, to make sure they are rotated : )


----------



## Patricia

Does anyone have the kindle app on their rooted Nook Color, and does it work well?


----------



## gadgetgirl003

Patricia said:


> Does anyone have the kindle app on their rooted Nook Color, and does it work well?


I do. It works fine.


----------



## KVWitten

I'm getting one for my birthday in two weeks and I can't wait!!

My son is going to 'root' it for me and I plan on splitting my book purchases equally between Amazon and B&N.  I like both companies and, as a matter of principle, I don't want any one company to be too dominant.  Competition is good.


----------

